# Too light for 12dpo?



## Lucy3

Hoping for some positive stories. This is my FMU test at around 11/12 dpo. My tests don’t seem to be progressing so not looking great. I’ve also posted on the May thread but don’t want to clog it up with all my squinters! Not sure what’s happening with the second pic, trying out a different lighting lol


----------



## daniyaaq

Have you tried a test with water? Just to check the frers aren’t faulty, I can definitely see those lines but don’t wanna give you false hope.


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks for looking @daniyaaq. I’ve been getting faint lines for a few days so makes me think it’s not viable, but still have hope!


----------



## Deethehippy

I've seen a few stories of FRER’s having very varying dye in. Like 2 tests of very different darkness dipped in same pee. I would keep testing and maybe hold onto a little hope. Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks @Deethehippy, I really appreciate all of your support. Not out till at shows right? Maybe my FMU is average too?


----------



## Deethehippy

Lucy3 said:


> Thanks @Deethehippy, I really appreciate all of your support. Not out till at shows right? Maybe my FMU is average too?

Absolutely and you can get slow risers and shy beans initially. FX.


----------



## Lucy3

Aww @Deethehippy shy little beans. Such a cute thought!


----------



## Deethehippy

Lucy3 said:


> Aww @Deethehippy shy little beans. Such a cute thought!

I know! so cute :kiss: Lets hope so.


----------



## Bevziibubble

FRER are not as reliable lately. Fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks @Bevziibubble. There’s still hope! Such a shame that they’re not as reliable anymore


----------



## Skye75

How nerve wracking for you @Lucy3 
Hopefully they darken up.. when is AF due?


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks @Skye75 . I miscalculated and I think it was the morning of 11dpo with these tests so maybe that makes a small difference. Af due tomorrow. Have some very slight preggy symptoms like sore bbs and weird sleep, and last night those pulling uterus feels, oh and temp still up so there’s a little bit of hope. Like Dee said it maybe be a shy little bean? Aww I hope so. Hope you’re doing well, you must be also at the end of the first tri by now!


----------



## Skye75

Well temp up is a very good sign :D and everything else you've mentioned! There's hope yet.


----------



## daniyaaq

@Lucy3 symptoms very promising. I got everything crossed for you.


----------



## Lucy3

Thank you @daniyaaq, send me all that baby dust please!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

I have had a bfn at 11dpo that turned BFP at 12 dpo so 11 dpo isn’t too late for a squinter. 

but I really doubt the frer faint lines. They’ve been showing up for a lot of women lately who aren’t pregnant or even having chemicals. Blood test says 0 hcg and the frers are showing lines. 

I’m a compulsive early tester (which I hate lol) but I really stopped trusting anything that wasn’t clear so I didn’t get my hopes up. 

good luck for tooorrows test that it darkens up!


----------



## Lucy3

Thanks @Reiko_ctu . They really a terrible at the moment aren’t they? I’ve been getting those squinters and some with fairly decent pink lines for 4 days now. Too scared to test again in case it’s the same or lighter. Here’s my one from a few days ago, I really thought it was the start of something!


----------



## Lucy3

So much for waiting till tomorrow to test, I had a cb and so took it and I can see something in person but not sure I’m capturing it on camera. I’m a cb novice so need some guidance!


----------



## Reiko_ctu

Lucy3 said:


> So much for waiting till tomorrow to test, I had a cb and so took it and I can see something in person but not sure I’m capturing it on camera. I’m a cb novice so need some guidance!
> 
> View attachment 1098407

Ah that’s tricky! I don’t think I can help XD. At first glance it seems negative to me but when I zoom in I can see what you’re talking about! Maybe try a digital at 13dpo for a clear yes or no? Or do you have a doctor who would do a hcg draw for you if af doesn’t show soon??


----------



## Lucy3

@Reiko_ctu Thanks for looking, it’s a tricky one! Queen of squinters here lol. I’m going to get myself a pink dye test, I can’t keep living like this! Ugh


----------



## Lucy3

Maybe this is a slightly better pic?


----------



## Lucy3

Of course just as I use a frer I start to spot. Oh well on to the next month. This is my wasted frer, couldn’t be more blank really! sigh


----------



## Bevziibubble

:(:hugs:


----------



## Deethehippy

I’m really sorry :hugs:


----------

